# Bulb Combination



## bveister (Aug 9, 2011)

So as opposed to writing on the light sticky thread and thread jack, I figured I'd start my own.

I have 2 Odyssea 4 bulb light fixtures over a 150 with about 3 inches of substrate. This makes it about 24 inches to the substrate I believe. I will be using a nutrient rich substrate with daily dosings of fertilizers. The question I have is what bulb combinations do I use? Ex: 4 10k, 4 6500k, 2 6500k with 2 10k, 2 50/50 with 1 6500k and a 10k? Any input would be appreciated 

Thanks guys, Blake


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

Don't bother with the 10,000k's. They don't look any different than a 6,500k, which is closer to the temperature of natural sunlight(5,500ish).

The 50/50's are just like the name suggests, half of one and half of the other. But half of what? 50% 6,500k and 50% actinic. Actinic doesn't benefit planted tanks. It might make it look pretty, but that socket could be used with a 100% 6,500k and make your plants happier.

I would get 2 of the pink, plant grower bulbs and two 6,500k bulbs. The pink bulbs don't make your tank look pink, they only look pink if you look at the bulbs while they're lit. They still produce "white" light, but your flora will benefit from them more because they're higher in the red spectrum.

In all honesty, it is personal preference. You might like the actinic bulbs, but don't need the higher light. You might like the looks of 10,000k with the very slight blue tint. Some people use one, other people use the other.


----------



## bveister (Aug 9, 2011)

Do you have a brand preference?


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

I've always gotten 6500's. They haven't done me wrong and I get compliments on my tanks. If it ain't broke, don't fix it


----------



## bveister (Aug 9, 2011)

Do you use 6500k bulbs from home depot or any hardware store as opposed to paying for dedicated aquarium bulbs?


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

daylight bulbs from the hardware store are much cheaper and work as well


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i rarely ever buy bulbs from a LFS or onliine aquatics store...my fishroom has almost all shoplights....bulbs are from home depot..T8 daylight bulbs...6500 or 6700 , i forget which...i buy them in boxes of 10.


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

my light fixtures are HO and the fish store is the only place around here i can get them.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i get mine from www.lightbulbsupplystore.com ....

enter the store....on left side click on "aquarium"

there you go T5 HO bulbs..24'.....36".....and 48".......
and only 4 bucks apiece....


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

6700k daylight bulbs work fine from a hardware store I have some 48" ones over my 55 it works fine.

If you want to spend some cash the 50/50 bulbs are pretty and also still grow plants and work fine


----------



## bveister (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for the link lohachata, that's awesome! Cory I was thinking they would add a nice touch of color with those 50/50. Well I'll know what I want once I can get a good look when the tank is set up, plus they'll probably change when I start to see the growth of the plants.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it may be just me but it seems that the actinic type bulbs are too bright for freshwater fish..ok for salt because there is nothing to shade the oceans..far fewer clouds and such...for the most part as you move away from the oceans there are a lot of factors the reduce the intensity of the suns rays.most of the tropical fish we keep come out of the jungles..shaded streams and pools and heavy concentrations of plants...in many places the waters are not as clear as the oceans...
that is why i have never used lighting such as actinic..


----------

